# New Jet Yak



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Who's gonna go in fer 1 1st!!!:yes::thumbsup:

http://www.saltstrong.com/articles/...cebook&utm_medium=Blog&utm_campaign=Jet Kayak


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Seen them on FB a couple days ago. Looks like fun!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it would be a hoot not to have any markings on it and pull up around some yakers then just take off!!! hahaha 100 mile round trip on the gas tank....can you imagine going to the rigs w/ a spare gas can!!! hahaha


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Have to be registered?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

KingCrab said:


> Have to be registered?



Anything powered has to be registered....trolling motor or real motor.:thumbsup:


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

t4:thumbsup:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

That's AWESOME!


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have to have one!


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

That is to cool. I wonder how heavy it is to pull through that sugar white sand.


----------

